# [Mini-HowTo] Rueda del Raton en Acrobat Reader

## navegante

Bueno pues una de las cosas que nunca pude hacer funcionar en linux era la rueda del ratón en la version de Acrobat Reader para linux, sin embargo como me he bajado varios tutos y libros en pdf, pues no había de otra o lo hacia o lo hacia (se que en xpdf si se puede usar pero se me hace muy feo), así que me puse a buscar y encontre algunos hilos sobre esto (que no anote   :Embarassed: ) asi que aquì va:

Primero que nada tenemos que tener bien configurada nuestra rueda en el servidor x que usemos (xorg o xfree) mas o menos así:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "Buttons" "3"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

si nuestro raton es de 3 botones con rueda, si es de esos mas novedosos con 2 ruedas o botones laterales (creo que logitech msx500, fixme) quedaría así:

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

A partir de aqui hay dos caminos, solo que yo recomiendo el segundo ya que con el primero solo podremos usar el mouse-scroll con el puntero arriba de la barra de desplazamiento:

1er. Forma: Editamos el archivo:

```
#nano -w /opt/Acrobat5/Reader/intellinux/app-defaults/AcroRead
```

y agregamos al fnal en una sola linea y sin espacios lo siguiente:

*XmScrollBar.baseTranslations:#augment\n Shift<Btn4Down>:IncrementUpOrLeft(0)\n Shift<Btn5Down>:IncrementDownOrRight(0)\n <Btn4Down>:IncrementUpOrLeft(0)IncrementUpOrLeft(0)IncrementUpOrLeft(0)

IncrementUpOrLeft(0)IncrementUpOrLeft(0)IncrementUpOrLeft(0)\n <Btn5Down>:IncrementDownOrRight(0)IncrementDownOrRight(0)IncrementDownOrRight(0)

IncrementDownOrRight(0)IncrementDownOrRight(0)IncrementDownOrRight(0)\n 

2da. Forma: Instalamos el programa...

```
#emerge imwheel
```

y creamos su archivo de configuracion:

```
$nano -w ~/.imwheelrc
```

agregamos esto:

"AcroRead"

None, Left, Alt_L|Left

None, Right, Alt_L|Right

None, Up, Up|Up|Up

None, Down, Down|Down|Down

luego lo ejecutamos así:

```
$imwheel
```

Solo tiene un problema este segundo metodo, que hace que en el resto de las apps el scroll avance mas lineas cada vez que giras la rueda, creo que tiene solucion pero en lo que la encuentro te recomiendo que solo lo ejecutes cuando vayas a usar acroread y lo mates cuando ya no lo uses, pero como dije debe tener solucion, dejame buscarla.

Saludos y postea tus dudas/comentarios   :Razz: .

----------

## g0su

Felicidades! de veras muchas gracias muy interesante la guia, por fin rulara correctamente la ruedecilla de las narices jejej.

Un saludo

Editado:

Una duda que me ha surgido mientras leia tu post y estaba areglando la biblia digo el manual de instalacion. Se trata del archivo de configuracion del raton con miles de botones. En este caso los logitech  mx5XX,7XX y 1XXX. Si mal no recuerdo la opcion de:

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

activa los botones de los lados, pero ademas habia que introducir tambien la de:

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Para que funcionara correctamente la rueda del raton, ya que sino, no te funciona la rueda del raton.

----------

## navegante

Pues como puse arriba para ratones de 7 botones (izquierdo, derecho, central, rueda-arriba, rueda-abajo,lateral-izquierdo, lateral-derecho) tienes que configurarlo con protocolo explorerps/2 y poner el zaxismapping de la rueda, a veces es nucesario poner el numero de botones tambien, pero en general con esto basta:

Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

Cuando inicies las X tendras que ejecutar el siguiente comando:

```
$xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

para remapear la rueda, si no el scroll lo tendras con los laterales (o rueda horizontal). Puedes agregar esto, si tu escritorio es fvwm o fluxbox o xfce, a tu fichero .xinitrc de tu home, yo no lo hago así ya que como uso kde no tienes estos archivos (los xsessions) en el home, debe tenerlos en otra parte luego los buscare, pero como solucion temporal hice un pequeño script bash  y lo puse en el ~/.kde/Autostart/ asi cuando entro lo carga.

Saludos y postea tus dudas/comentarios   :Razz: .

P.D. Lo maximo de botones que he visto son 7, supongo que hay de mas (miles de botones  :Shocked:  !!!!), la cosa pasaria por hacer el axismapping y remapear con xmodmap.

----------

